

Cancer charity 'tidies' Wikipedia - tristanperry
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12887075

======
tnorthcutt
I think this is a fantastic example of altruism at work. They could devote
those resources to SEO work for their own properties, spending money
advertising their properties/work, etc. Instead, they choose to acknowledge
that Wikipedia is an incredibly popular resource that millions of people refer
to, and are working to make it as accurate as possible when it comes to their
area of expertise. Bravo.

